# PLEASE HELP! I'm confused.com...



## Florence41 (Apr 13, 2010)

Dear all...

*Can anyone help us?* 

Our heads are spinning with the amount of information regarding egg donation and we find ourselves in very scary territory!

We've now had our final NHS consultation regarding our fertility problems and DH and I are now ready to embark on egg donation. We've had lots of tests, we've done lots of research and finally decided on three possible clinics - however, we are now struggling to make the ultimate decision. 

I wonder if there are any ladies out there who could give either their positive or negative experiences on the following clinics:

· London Women's Clinic
· Vista Hermosa
· Ceram

We are swaying more towards LWC at the moment as it would be nice to stay in the UK for treatment and when you look at the costs between the UK and Spain, including travel, it does work out quite similar. There's also the anonymity aspect between the two countries. However, we are willing to travel to Spain if the clinic is right for us.

Our specialist has said we can do this direct through the clinic OR we can have him involved which of course would cost us a lot more money - are there any benefits to having him involved? We would like to keep the cost to a minimum so it will enable us to have more tries at egg donation; I'm wondering if having the consultant involved might be an unnecessary cost!?...

*Thank you to you all in advance!!* 

Best wishes...

Florence x


----------



## PaddyGirl (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi Florence

Me and DH are in the same boat as yourselves, as in DE is our next move. We're at the LWC London (is that the one you mean?). We've not started DE treatment yet, but we're on the waiting list there. Bu we did have both our OEIVFs there and personally we couldn't fault them. They were very professional in every aspect and the staff were great! 

Good luck with your journey   

PaddyGirl xxx


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

I think for advice on clinics abroad you might be best to post on the various abroadies./country specific boards... good luck!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I did some cycles at IVI Barcelona, as there was les wait for donors- this may sway your choice, I have womb lining problems and so I had compliacations and flew over 3 times to be sent home, dispite monitoring in the UK. Hence I decided that I would have to try in the UK and London. I went to CRM (Regents Park) I joined the waiting list last August and am currently one the 2ww at the moment, I have been very happy with my care, in fact it cost me about £2k less in clinic fees and not including the flights and accom for 4 trips.

The waiting lists can be long I did ring LWC and as I hadn't ever been a pt there it was too long, they were quoting me over a year. There are many clinics doing DE/Egg sharing (hence you probably will get less eggs than going abroad- I got 16 eggs in Spain as not sharing and 5 in the UK, but in Spain I never got to ET in the end as they all eventually died in the lab. Whereas here I did get to ET and am on 2ww.

There is no need to go via your consultant there are plently clinics in London that will do scans (The Birth Company), 92 Harley St etc, and you email/fax the info to the clinic.

There are also clinic review threads on FF as well. http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=64005.msg3836263#new and as DrownedGirl has said the Treatment abroad thread
L x


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

JJ1: good luck!!


----------



## Florence41 (Apr 13, 2010)

Thank you all for your responses - they've helped towards us making our decision and we've opted for LWC - we have our initial consultant in July. Both I and DH are very excited to get moving towards having a baby.  

Thanks PaddyGirl - it's quite reassuring to know that someone else is in a similar position to us. Good luck at LWC, you never know, we may pass each other in their corridors. We wish you and your DH the very best!!  

Thanks Drowned Girl & JJ1 - lots and lots of good luck and best wishes for the future!  
Florence x


----------

